# dry leaves



## ad4200 (Mar 23, 2007)

have trimmings drying in paper bag.  how long to dry? and what other methods are there?


----------



## the_riz (Mar 24, 2007)

You could also put them in a cardboard box somewhere warmish but not to humid, and dry........as for how long? who knows, i left my leaves for a good week and they were nice, other than that, speed drying destroys THC levels so dont even think about going near your microwave no matter how tempting it will be


----------

